# Hello from Windermere, B.C.



## glenn1 (Apr 10, 2020)

I’m new to metal turning. Have two Oneway wood lathes, but now I need a metal lathe. Looking to make my own pen parts and bushings and anything else I can turn. Wood love to be able to add metal pieces to my wood turnings also!
so if anyone out there could give me some help on finding a used lathe that will do these things along with threads of course I’d be greatful.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 10, 2020)

Welcome. If you intend to stay in the smaller scale for parts like that, Sherline lathes are actually pretty decent. Unfortunately USA made & FX is going the wrong way. But you do see the occasional sell off like when people get out of the hobby & often with tooling (which is another cost layer regardless). I've posted some links from guys on model engineering forums who have done some real impressive work on Sherlines I would not have thought possible. A downside may be threading. I know it can be done but not sure if its an accessory pita or limited range? A lot of their tooling components are intended to be cross adaptable to their other machines & accessories (milling machine, rotary table...) so gives it some added utility.

If you go the Asian mini lathe route, read up on names & user experiences. Some people have gotten a lot of functionality & others have had issues. Usually the electrics moreso then mechanicals. They also can be limited in terms of threading depending on the make & model.

Try Googling using keywords that match what you think you'd like do or aspire to do & you will probably get a sense of pros & cons & cost & ......
http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/topic/258163-metal-lathe-considerations/
https://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/forum/woodworking/turning/34169-mini-lathe-pen-turning-newbie


----------



## PeterT (Apr 10, 2020)

This is just a visual great site to cruise around regardless. The projects are made on all kinds of machines & ranging experience level. But I notice if the builder happens to be a Sherline user they mention it as a plug. I'm not endorsing them (I don't own a Sherline) but just commenting on smaller machines in general because the bigger machines are, well... bigger LOL
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/alphalist.htm


----------



## Crosche (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

Another route you could go if looking for a small hobby lathe is to keep an eye open for old Myford lathes that come on the market every now and then. 

Cheers, 
Chad


----------



## Crosche (Apr 11, 2020)

These might work for you:



Please view this ad:

Unimat SL Lathe,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Price: $ 800

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
https://tinyurl.com/9x9f4jd



Please view this ad:

Myford ML7 metal lathe,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Price: $ 1,495


----------



## Johnwa (Apr 11, 2020)

Welcome to the group.  For pen parts a taig lathe might work.  Both it and a sherline are better than a Unimat.  Although if you really want a Unimat I can do better than the one in Ontario.  Leevalley tools sells the taig and they come up occasionally on kijiji. They are less costly than a sherline but you do have to buy a few extra parts for metal working.


----------



## Hruul (Apr 20, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------

